# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Leste e Central 2014)



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2014 às 07:04)

Tópico para Monitoramento de Furacões no Pacífico Leste e Central.

A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.

Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2014 no Pacífico Leste:

Amanda
Boris 
Cristina 
Douglas 
Elida 
Fausto
Genevieve 
Hernan 
Iselle 
Julio 
Karina 
Lowell 
Marie
Norbert 
Odile 
Polo 
Rachel 
Simon 
Trudy 
Vance 
Winnie 
Xavier 
Yolanda 
Zeke

Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2014 no Pacífico Central:

Wali 
Ana 
Ela 
Halola 

*Links úteis:*
- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2014 às 07:26)

Existe a possibilidade do primeiro ciclone tropical da temporada se formar nos próximos dias.
Caso o ciclone se forme, os estados de Colima, Jalisco e Michoacán podem ser afetados.
A intensidade que o possível Ciclone Amanda chegará ainda é incerto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 22:15)

INVEST 90E tem 50% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
Os ventos de cisalhamento devem aumentar nas próximas 24 horas, o que pode impedir o desenvolvimento do ciclone.
 Independente se o ciclone se forma ou não, pode haver acumulados de chuva significativos no México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 04:40)

Chuvas já atingem a região de Michoacán, Jalisco e Colima. 
90E INVEST 140508 0000 16.1N 105.9W EPAC *30 1004*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 18:45)

O NHC diminuiu para 20% as chances do INVEST 90E se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
Chuvas fortes atingem o México, principalmente os estados de Oaxaca, Guerrero, Michoacán, Colima e Jalisco.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 05:46)

INVEST 90E provocou acumulados de chuva superiores a 100 mm, o que ocasionou inundações em alguns locais.
Acumulados de chuva das 15h de ontem às 15h de hoje


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2014 às 05:10)

INVEST 91E

Existe a possibilidade de um ciclone tropical se formar nos próximos dias próximo a costa mexicana.
O GFS mostra esse sistema se fortalecendo para tempestade tropical e se aproximando da costa por volta de quinta-feira.






1. Satellite data indicate that a low pressure system has developed
several hundred miles south of Acapulco, Mexico. Shower and
thunderstorm activity has increased and become a little
better organized over the past several hours, and environmental
conditions are expected to be conducive for additional development
to occur during the next few days while the system moves slowly
westward to west-northwestward.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...30 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...50 percent


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2014 às 01:04)

INVEST 91E se dissipou.
Outra área de baixa pressão está em monitoramento.

INVEST 92E 






1. A broad area of low pressure located several hundred miles south-
southwest of Acapulco, Mexico, is producing disorganized shower and
thunderstorm activity.  Environmental conditions are expected to be
only marginally conducive during the next several days, and any
development of this system should be slow to occur while it moves
westward to west-northwestward at 5 to 10 mph.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...30 percent


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2014 às 21:53)

Depressão tropical 1 se formou.
TD 1 pode se fortalecer para tempestade tropical hoje à noite ou na sexta.








> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION ONE-E ADVISORY NUMBER   1
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       EP012014
> 200 PM PDT THU MAY 22 2014
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2014 às 17:03)

Tempestade tropical Amanda se formou no Pacífico Leste.
Existe a possibilidade de se tornar furacão  na segunda-feira.













> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM AMANDA ADVISORY NUMBER   4
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       EP012014
> 800 AM PDT FRI MAY 23 2014
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 03:12)

Parede do olho parece estar se desenvolvendo.
Acredito que possa se tornar furacão neste sábado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 19:19)

Amanda se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
A previsão é que possa se intensificar até a categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 03:15)

Parede do olho está quase completa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 04:32)

Amanda se fortalece para categoria 3. 
O ciclone pode se intensificar mais nas próximas 24 horas.

SUMMARY OF 800 PM PDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...11.6N 110.7W
ABOUT 665 MI...1070 KM SW OF MANZANILLO MEXICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...966 MB...28.53 INCHES


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 04:59)

Ano passado tivemos que esperar até o final de outubro para ver um grande furacão na região do Pacífico Leste e Atlântico Norte.
Amanda só perde de Bud (2012) como o ciclone que mais cedo se tornou um grande furacão no Pacífico Leste.
Bud se tornou grande furacão também no dia 25/05, porém 3 horas antes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 05:22)

Acredito que Amanda tenha alguma chance de se tornar o ciclone mais forte já ocorrido em Maio no Pacífico Leste.
O recorde atual pertence ao furacão Adolph (2001), que chegou a categoria 4, com ventos sustentados (1 min) de 230 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 940 mbar.

Amanda


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 17:27)

Amanda está entre as categoria 4/5. 
Amanda é o ciclone mais forte já ocorrido em Maio no Pacífico Leste.
O recorde anterior pertencia ao furacão Adolph (2001), que chegou a categoria 4, com ventos sustentados (1 min) de 230 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 940 mbar.

250 km/h - 932hpas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2014 às 20:37)

Amanda pode chegar ao México lá para sexta-feira, porém já vai estar bem fraca, pois ela entrará numa região com águas mais frias e também haverá um aumento no cisalhamento de vento, que são dois fatores que provocam o enfraquecimento do ciclone.
 Amanda já começou a se enfraquecer, mas ainda é categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 00:52)

Devido ao cisalhamento de vento de mais de 20  knots, Amanda começou a se enfraquecer de forma mais rápida. 
Neste momento estimo que Amanda esteja entre as categorias 1/2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 07:24)

Amanda surpreendentemente voltou a se intensificar. 
Na última atualização do NHC, Amanda era um furacão de categoria 2.

LOCATION...13.7N 111.9W
ABOUT 650 MI...1045 KM SSW OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 340 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...970 MB...28.65 INCHES


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 05:22)

Amanda se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.
O ECMWF e o GFS não indicam nada de importante dentro dos próximos 10 dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2014 às 00:48)

Amanda se enfraqueceu para depressão tropical e o NHC emitiu seu último boletim sobre o ciclone.

Amanda foi sétimo furacão que mais cedo se formou no Pacífico Leste;
Em 24 horas o ciclone se intensificou de furacão de categoria 1 (120 km/h) para o limite entre as categorias 4/5 (250 km/h);
Em 24 horas a pressão caiu 57 mbar, indo de 989 mbar para 932 mbar;
Foi o 3º ciclone do Pacífico Leste a se intensificar de forma tão rápida;
Teve uma energia ciclônica acumulada (ACE) de 18,4, fazendo com que seja o ciclone com maior ACE já ocorrido em Maio;
É o ciclone mais forte já ocorrido em Maio no Pacífico Leste;

Amanda durante seu pico de intensidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2014 às 00:53)

O GFS começou a indicar a possibilidade de formação de um sistema tropical no sul do México no inicio da próxima semana.








> An area of low pressure could form to the south of Mexico this
> weekend. Environmental conditions appear conducive for some
> development of this system early next week as it moves little.
> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent
> * Formation chance through 5 days...low...20 percent


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2014 às 02:01)

O NHC aumentou para 70% a possibilidade de formação de um sistema tropical entre o sul do México e a Guatemala nos próximos 5 dias.
Guatemala e os estados de Chiapas e Oaxaca, México devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desde sistema, pois existe a possibilidade dele afetar essas regiões e provocar chuvas fortes.








> 1. A broad area of low pressure located several hundred miles south of
> southeastern Mexico is gradually becoming better organized.
> Environmental conditions are expected to become increasingly
> conducive for continued development of this system during the next
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2014 às 21:02)

A área de baixa pressão que está ao sul do Golfo de Tehuantepec, está se tornando melhor organizado de acordo com NHC.
Os modelos seguem indicando chuvas fortes no oeste da América Central e do sudeste do México.

O GFS hoje mostra esse sistema afetando o sudeste do México e indo para o Golfo do México.

03 de Junho





04 de Junho





09 de Junho


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

Pelo menos 6 pessoas morreram e 3 ficaram feridas em um deslizamento de terra causado pelas fortes chuvas na Guatemala.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 19:23)

Depressão tropical 2 pode se formar ainda hoje.








> 1. Showers and thunderstorms associated with a low pressure area
> located about 250 miles south-southeast of Salina Cruz, Mexico, have
> continued to become better organized this morning.  Environmental
> conditions are conducive for additional development and a tropical
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 22:06)

Depressão tropical 2 se formou.
A previsão atual do NHC e que se intensifique para tempestade tropical Boris amanhã.













> SUMMARY OF 200 PM PDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...13.1N 94.1W
> ABOUT 225 MI...365 KM SSE OF SALINA CRUZ MEXICO
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 19:56)

Tempestade tropical Boris se formou.
Chama a atenção a possibilidade de acumulados de até 750 mm nas regiões altas de Oaxaca e Chiapas, México.
Na Guatemala alguns locais podem registrar até 250 mm.








> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM PDT...1800 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...14.7N 94.1W
> ABOUT 125 MI...205 KM SE OF SALINA CRUZ MEXICO
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 16:40)

Boris se enfraqueceu para depressão tropical e fez landfall no México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 23:18)

Boris se dissipou.
HWRF e ECMWF mostram a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone tropical dentro de 10 dias no Pacífico Leste.

12Z ECMWF - 15 de Junho


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 19:34)

INVEST 94E
Praticamente todos os modelos que olhei, mostram essa área de baixa pressão se tornando furacão.
O vento de cisalhamento atualmente é moderado, porém está previsto para diminuir nos próximos dias.






* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...20 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...60 percent.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 08:19)

Última rodada do GFS e ECMWF mostram o INVEST 94E se intensificando apenas para tempestade tropical.








> 1. A broad low pressure system located several hundred miles south of
> Acapulco, Mexico, is producing a large area of cloudiness and
> disorganized showers.  Environmental conditions are currently only
> marginally favorable, but they are expected to be become more
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jun 2014 às 21:58)

Depressão tropical 3 se formou no Pacífico Leste. 
O próximo nome na lista é Cristina. 
A previsão e que pode se tornar um furacão na quarta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jun 2014 às 03:02)

Tempestade tropical Cristina se formou.
EP, 03, 2014061000, , BEST, 0, 155N, 1019W, 35, 1004, TS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jun 2014 às 22:38)

Cristina


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 19:50)

Cristina se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
A previsão do NHC e que se intensifique até a categoria 2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2014 às 03:52)

Cristina se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 2.
Acredito que Cristina possa se tornar um grande furacão amanhã.
Dentro de 2/3 dias o ciclone deve adentrar em águas mais frias e os ventos de cisalhamento podem aumentar, o que irá causar o enfraquecimento do ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2014 às 07:41)

Cristina se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2014 às 16:22)

Cristina se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2014 às 01:44)

Na mesma rapidez que se intensificou, Cristina está se enfraquecendo.






Parabéns para o modelo HWRF que até o momento acertou a intensidade dos três ciclones ocorridos no Pacífico Leste.
Previsão do modelo para Cristina no dia 07/06.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jun 2014 às 05:31)

Cristina atualmente é um furacão de categoria 1 e está afetando a Ilha Socorro.
De acordo com os dados da marinha mexicana de meia-hora atrás, os ventos sustentados na Ilha eram de 106 km/h com rajadas de vento de 140 km/h.








> LOCATION...18.9N 110.7W
> ABOUT 20 MI...35 KM ENE OF SOCORRO ISLAND
> ABOUT 280 MI...450 KM S OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 06:28)

Cristina se dissipou, porém outra área de baixa pressão já está sendo monitorada pelo NHC e poderia se tornar uma tempestade tropical no próximo final de semana.








> 1. A tropical wave located a few hundred miles south of the coast of
> Guatemala continues to produce disorganized shower and thunderstorm
> activity. Environmental conditions are favorable for gradual
> development of this system during the next several days at it moves
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jun 2014 às 04:48)

Invest 95E

A maioria dos modelos mostra esse sistema seguindo para o norte, região onde o cisalhamento de vento neste momento é alto, o que atrapalharia o seu desenvolvimento.
Caso esse sistema consiga se desenvolver e chegar a força de tempestade tropical receberá o nome de Douglas.
As condições para formação de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico Leste devem melhorar no início de julho com a passagem da Madden Julian Oscilation.









> 1. Shower and thunderstorm activity has continued to increase and
> become better organized in association with a nearly stationary
> low pressure system located about 725 miles south-southwest of
> Manzanillo, Mexico.  Although upper-level winds are favorable,
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jun 2014 às 23:10)

Invest 95E se foi. 
Uma área de baixa pressão é esperado para se formar ao sul da costa Mexicana nos próximos dias.
As condições podem ser favoráveis para este sistema se tornar um ciclone tropical no final de semana.



> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
> * Formation chance through 5 days...high...60 percent.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jun 2014 às 20:34)

*Invest 96E e Invest 97E*

Ambos tem boas chances de se tornar ciclones tropicais nos próximos dias.
Os dois próximos nomes na lista são Douglas e Elida.

O GFS em algumas rodadas mostra a possibilidade de ocorrer o efeito fujiwara.
O modelo HWRF que tem sido o melhor até o momento, mostra ambos os INVEST's se tornando furacão, um seguindo para o mar e outro afetando os estados mexicanos do Golfo da Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jun 2014 às 22:20)

Depressão tropical 4 se forma no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 04:28)

Depressão tropical 4 se fortaleceu para Tempestade tropical Douglas. 
Não ameaça nenhuma localidade habitada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 18:16)

No Pacifico Leste a Tempestade tropical Elida se formou. 
Ela pode afetar Jalisco e Colima no México e depois seguir para o mar.
Douglas deve continuar seguindo para o mar e não ameaça nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 00:10)

Douglas e Elida


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jul 2014 às 02:10)

No Pacífico Leste, a tempestade tropical Douglas ainda está em atividade.
De acordo com o NHC a tempestade pode se enfraquecer para depressão tropical entre hoje e amanhã.
Elida se dissipou no dia 2 de Julho.

Imagem de Douglas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:31)

O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para o ciclone Douglas.

Uma área de baixa pressão está sendo monitorada pelo NHC.
Os modelos mostram essa área de baixa pressão se tornando no máximo uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 00:26)

Tempestade tropical Fausto se formou no Pacífico Leste.
Fausto mantém ventos sustentados em 65 km/h com pressão mínima estimada em 1005 mb.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2014 às 06:04)

Tempestade tropical Fausto se dissipou.
Uma área de baixa pressão está sendo monitorada no Pacífico Leste e tem 20% de chances de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
O INVEST 98E deve entrar em uma área onde o ambiente não será favorável a seu desenvolvimento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2014 às 22:26)

Depressão tropical 01C se formou na região central do pacifico.
O sistema está previsto para se intensificar para tempestade tropical nas próximas 24 horas.
O primeiro nome na lista é Wali.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 06:19)

Wali se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical, porém já se dissipou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

Quatro áreas sendo monitoradas no Pacifico Leste.  
Pelo menos três podem se tornar tempestade tropical.






*1*. A broad low located about 1400 miles southwest of the southern tip
of the Baja California peninsula is producing a large area of
showers and thunderstorms.  Environmental conditions appear
conducive for additional development and this system is expected to
become a tropical depression during the next couple of days while it
moves westward or west-northwestward at 10 to 15 mph.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...90 percent.

*2*. Showers and thunderstorms have increased near a surface trough
located about 1400 miles east-southeast of the Big Island of
Hawaii.  Further development of this system is possible during
the next few days while it moves westward into the central Pacific.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...30 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...50 percent.

*3*. An area of low pressure is forecast to form several hundred miles
south of the coast of Mexico in a few days.  Some development of
this system is expected over the weekend while it moves generally
west-northwestward.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...50 percent.

*4*. Another area of low pressure could form during the next couple
of days several hundred miles southwest of the southern tip of the
Baja California peninsula.  Some gradual development of this system
is possible by the weekend while it moves generally westward.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...low...20 percent.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2014 às 16:43)

Genevieve se enfraqueceu para depressão tropical e não se espera o fortalecimento.
A área a oeste de Genevieve tem agora 10% de chances de formação nas próximas 48h.

Depressão tropical 8 se formou e pode se intensificar para tempestade tropical ainda hoje, o próximo nome na lista é Hernan.
Mais duas áreas estão sendo observadas no Pacífico Leste, uma com 70% e outra com 20% de chances de desenvolvimento nos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2014 às 01:45)

Genevieve segue sendo uma depressão tropical.
A área a oeste de Genevieve tem agora 30% de chances de formação nas próximas 48h.

Hernan se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1 e não se espera que se fortaleça mais.
Mais duas áreas estão sendo observadas no Pacífico Leste, uma com 30% e outra com 20% de chances de desenvolvimento nos próximos 5 dias.
O GFS mostra o desenvolvimento de uma dessas áreas.











Hernan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 04:59)

Hernan se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.
Uma área está sendo acompanhada e tem 30% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias, alguns modelos desenvolvem esse sistema.






No Pacifico Central três áreas sendo observadas neste momento.
Os restos de Genevieve tem atualmente 30% de chances de se regenerar, outra área a oeste tem 20% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas e uma área a leste tem 0% de chances.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 21:33)

O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Hernan.
Uma área segue sendo acompanhada e tem 30% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.







No Pacifico Central quatro áreas sendo observadas neste momento.
Os restos de Genevieve tem atualmente 60% de chances de se regenerar, outra área a oeste tem 20% de chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas e  duas áreas tem 0% de chances.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2014 às 21:46)

No Pacifico Leste três áreas sendo monitoradas neste momento.
O GFS e  ECMWF mostram uma dessas áreas se formando e passando muito próximo do Havaí como tempestade tropical na segunda semana de Agosto.
O CMC mostra a formação de pelo menos três tempestades nomeadas, uma delas impactando o Havaí.
NAVGEM mostra a formação de duas tempestades nomeadas, sem impactos a qualquer localidade.






No Pacifico Central, Genevieve está de volta e neste momento é uma depressão tropical.
A previsão do CPHC e que se fortaleça para tempestade tropical e mantenha essa intensidade até o final de semana sem ameaçar nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jul 2014 às 23:44)

No Pacifico Leste a tempestade tropical Iselle se formou e está prevista para se intensificar para furacão de categoria 1 no final de semana.
Por enquanto não ameaça nenhuma localidade.
Outras duas áreas estão sendo monitoradas neste momento.






No Pacifico Central, Genevieve ao contrário do que era previsto pelo NHC não conseguiu se intensificar para tempestade tropical e ainda é uma depressão tropical.
O NHC segue acompanhando a área a oeste de Genevieve, que segue com 20% de chances se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 20:49)

No Pacifico Leste, Iselle poderia se tornar furacão no final da noite de hoje.
Outra área está sendo monitorada e tem boas chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.
O próximo nome na lista é Julio.






A página do CPHC, que monitora os sistemas formados no Pacifico Central, está fora do ar neste momento.
Porém mais cedo, havia três áreas sendo observadas, porém ambas com poucas chances de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
Uma das áreas que está sendo monitorada são os  "restos" de Genevieve, que é novamente uma onda tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 20:57)

Iselle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 05:38)

Iselle se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
Segundo o NHC, Iselle pode se intensificar um pouco mais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 19:32)

Genevieve pela terceira vez está de volta e alguns modelos mostram a tempestade atravessando a linha internacional da data e se tornando um tufão.
Existe a possibilidade de Iselle afetar o Havaí daqui 6 dias e logo depois, outra tempestade tropical chegar ao estado norte-americano.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 19:35)

Iselle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2014 às 23:16)

No Pacífico Leste, Iselle se fortaleceu para categoria 3, porém espera-se um enfraquecimento, pois entrará em uma área com ar mais seco e maior cisalhamento de vento. A tempestade pode afetar o Havaí. Outro ciclone, pode se formar em breve e também poderá afetar o Havai. Próximo nome é Julio. 






No Pacifico Central, a tempestade Genevieve, segue sendo acompanhada, pois pode se fortalecer para tufão depois que passar a linha internacional da data. Por enquanto não deve afetar nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 04:23)

Iselle se enfraqueceu para categoria 2.
Depressão tropical 10 se formou e deve se intensificar para tempestade tropical ainda hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 07:33)

Iselle parece ser um furacão anular neste momento, o que é uma péssima notícia para o Havaí, pois furacões anulares costumam se enfraquecer lentamente.
A tempestade se fortaleceu para categoria 3 novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 18:05)

Iselle se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
Depressão tropical 10 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Julio.

Iselle





Julio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 18:08)

Iselle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Ago 2014 às 02:55)

Por ser uma ameaça ao Havaí, o Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar Iselle na quarta e quinta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Ago 2014 às 05:34)

Furacão Iselle vista da Estação Espacial Internacional.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 01:42)

Iselle se enfraqueceu nas últimas horas, mas ainda é um furacão de categoria 2. 
Um alerta de tempestade tropical está em vigor para maior ilha do Havaí.
Julio está cada vez mais bem organizado e pode se tornar furacão amanhã.
Genevieve se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical e pode se tornar furacão na quinta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 04:34)

Hurricane Hunters está investigando Iselle neste momento.

Dados até o momento:
Ventos sustentados: 160 km/h
Pressão mínima: 970.1 mb


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Julio se tornou furacão de categoria 1 e a previsão do NHC e que afete o Havaí no domingo. Iselle, ainda é um furacão de categoria 1 e a previsão e que chegue ao Havaí na sexta. Genevieve também se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1, não ameça nenhuma localidade, por enquanto.

Iselle





Julio





Genevieve


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 19:08)

Hurricane Hunters está investigando Iselle neste momento.

Dados até o momento:
Ventos sustentados: 130 km/h
Pressão mínima: 980.2 mb


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 23:54)

Alerta de furacão foi emitido para a maior Ilha do Havaí.
O último alerta de furacão para o Havaí foi durante o furacão Fernanda em 1993.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 00:10)

Rápida intensificação vindo por aí?
Genevieve agora está prevista para ser categoria 3 na sexta.
Neste momento, segue sendo um furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 04:06)

Felipe disse:
			
		

> Rápida intensificação vindo por aí?


 Sim.
Genevieve se intensifica rapidamente para categoria *4*.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 06:12)

Genevieve - Categoria 4

Genevieve continua se intensificando.
O ciclone deve cruzar a linha internacional da data nas próximas horas e passar de Grande Furacão para Super Tufão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 08:00)

* T7.0/7.0*  -  GENEVIEVE

Genevieve está muito próxima de ser categoria 5.
Caso consiga se tornar categoria 5 antes de passar a linha internacional da data, a tempestade será o sexto furacão de categoria 5 na história do Pacifico Central.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 17:22)

Genevieve passou a linha internacional da data e passa agora a ser monitorada no tópico Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2014): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...nto-tufoes-pacifico-oeste-2014-a-7468-10.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Iselle segue sendo um furacão de categoria 1, porém continua se enfraquecendo e poderia chegar a ilha como forte tempestade tropical ou furacão de categoria 1 mínimo durante a madrugada em Portugal. 

TV no Havaí:
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/category/198303/livestream
http://khon2.com/live-stream/

Webcams:
http://hilo.hawaii.edu/campuslife/webcams.php






Julio se fortaleceu para categoria 2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 17:57)

7h da manhã agora no Havaí


----------



## Ziemann (7 Ago 2014 às 19:48)

Genevieve


----------



## Ziemann (7 Ago 2014 às 19:50)

Iselle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 22:10)

Iselle ainda  e furacão de categoria 1.
Ventos sustentados em 120 km/h e pressão mínima de 991 mb.

Estimo que o landfall ocorra por volta de 5h/6h (hora de Portugal).
As primeiras chuvas já começam a ocorrer na ilha.

Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=HWA&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 22:15)

Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar Julio no dia 09.
Julio mantém a categoria 2 e está se fortalecendo mais do que era previsto pelo NHC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 22:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 01:02)

Iselle se intensifica um pouco, faltando menos de 5h para o landfall.
Ventos sustentados em 130 km/h e pressão mínima de 991 mb.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 02:45)

Julio se fortalece para categoria 3.
O quinto grande furacão do ano no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 06:48)

Iselle, está bem mais lenta que eu esperava e o landfall deve demorar mais algum tempo.
Hurricane Hunters está investigando o sistema, para ver se ainda é um furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 15:49)

Iselle, fez landfall no Havaí como forte tempestade tropical.
Mais de 20 mil estão sem energia e alguns danos são relatados na Ilha.

Julio mantém a categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 19:16)

Julio enfraquece para categoria 2.

Acumulados de chuva até o momento no Havaí.
1"= 25,4 mm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Os danos causados por Iselle, felizmente não foram muito graves até o momento.
O maior acumulado de chuva foi de 370 mm em Kulani NWR, outros locais também registraram acumulados superiores a 200 mm.
A rajada de vento mais forte foi de 145 km/h no Mauna Kea.

Julio mantém a categoria 2.
Está previsto para passar ao norte do Havaí, porém poderia contribuir para um pouco mais de chuva para as Ilhas e também grandes ondas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Ago 2014 às 18:07)

Julio passou ao norte do Havaí como furacão de categoria 1.
Uma área está sendo monitorada, para o possível desenvolvimento no meio nessa semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Ago 2014 às 00:35)

Julio ainda é um furacão de categoria 1, mas espera-se um enfraquecimento para tempestade tropical entre hoje e amanhã.
Iselle provocou uma morte no Havaí, uma mulher foi levada pela inundação em um parque estadual que estava fechado.
Duas áreas sendo observadas neste momento, para o possível desenvolvimento dentro de 5 dias.
Pelos modelos, ambas as áreas tem alguma chance de se tornar no mínimo uma tempestade tropical.
O próximo nome na lista no Pacífico Leste é Karina, no  Pacífico Central é Ana.






Julio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

Depressão tropical 11 pode se formar entre hoje e amanhã no Pacífico Leste.
GFS e HWRF mostram o sistema se tornando furacão nos próximos dias.
Uma área também está sendo acompanhada no Pacifico Central e tem boas chances de se tornar ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.
Julio se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Ago 2014 às 04:12)

Depressão tropical 11 se formou.
Está prevista para se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Karina hoje e furacão na sexta.

Julio se intensificou novamente para furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Tstorm (13 Ago 2014 às 16:39)

Depressão tropical 11 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Karina


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 02:37)

Karina pode se tornar furacão antes de sexta na minha opinião, dada a sua atual organização.
Havaí deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema, pois por alguns modelos, o ciclone deve se aproximar da ilha grande ainda como furacão, já outros mostram o ciclone indo para o norte, como fez Julio. A também uma grande diferença de intensidade, com o modelo europeu sendo o mais extremado e o GFS mais conservador. 

A outra área que está no limite entre Pacífico Leste e Central, segue com grandes chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias. Havaí também deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema, pois também poderia ser uma ameça ao estado, pois ficaria muito próximo a ilha.

Outra área também já começa a ser monitorada, próximo do México. Apesar de estar longe, a maioria dos modelos já mostra essa área se fortalecendo para furacão no final de Agosto.

Julio começa a se enfraquecer de forma mais rápida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2014 às 04:54)

Karina se tornou furacão de categoria 1 ontem. A tempestade está mais fraca em relação as últimas horas devido ao aumento de cisalhamento para 20/25 knots.

As duas áreas mencionadas anteriormente permanecem sendo acompanhadas e o CPHC pode emitir hoje seu último aviso para Julio.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2014 às 05:52)

Karina permanece sendo uma tempestade tropical e o CPHC emitiu seu último aviso para Julio. Duas áreas seguem sendo monitoradas para o possível desenvolvimento dentro de 5 dias, uma no Pacifico Leste, perto do México e outra no Pacifico Central ao sul do Havaí. 

O modelo europeu mostra a possibilidade da área ao sul do Havaí se tornar uma depressão tropical ou fraca tempestade tropical nesta semana, mas sem ameaçar o estado, como já foi mostrado anteriormente. Se isso se confirmar, o nome será Ana.

A área no Pacifico Leste está sendo prevista para se intensificar no mínimo para uma tempestade tropical e o modelo europeu chega a mostrar a possibilidade de ocorrência do efeito fujiwara entre Karina e o possível "Lowell", que é o próximo nome na lista. Além disso os modelos mostram outra tempestade se formando no final de semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2014 às 04:57)

Karina permanece sendo uma tempestade tropical e poderia nos próximos dias se fortalecer um pouco, pois entrará em um ambiente um pouco mais favorável.
Depressão tropical 12 se formou e pode se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Lowell hoje. Os modelos já não mostram mais a ocorrência do efeito Fujiwara, entre Karina e Lowell. O ciclone está previsto para ser muito grande e seguir para o norte, existindo a possibilidade de causar impactos a Califórnia. 
Outra área já está sendo acompanhada no Pacífico Leste e os modelos indicam que pode se tornar um furacão no começo da próxima semana. 
No Pacífico Central  duas áreas estão sendo acompanhadas, mas as chances de desenvolvimento foram reduzidas em comparação a ontem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Ago 2014 às 20:00)

Tempestade tropical Karina se intensificou um pouco ontem, mas se enfraqueceu novamente hoje. Depressão tropical 12 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Lowell e segue para o norte. Alguns modelos retornaram com ideia de ocorrência de efeito fujiwara entre os dois sistemas. Ambas estão previstas para se manterem no mar.

Todos os modelos concordam há vários dias com um grande e forte furacão se formando próximo a costa do México e mantendo se próximo a costa, o que poderia causar chuvas, ventos fortes e grandes ondas ao país. O próximo nome na lista é Marie.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2014 às 00:21)

Modelos mantiveram a possibilidade de ocorrência do efeito fujiwara entre Karina e Lowell no final de semana. 
Ambas as tempestades mantém ventos sustentados estimados em 104 km/h. 






O próximo ciclone que vai se formar, segue sendo previsto para ser muito forte e grande. Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2014 às 17:38)

Lowell se tornou o oitavo furacão desta temporada.
O ciclone mantém ventos sustentados estimados em 120 km/h.
Destaque para o olho, que possivelmente é um dos maiores que já vi.
Karina mantém a força de tempestades tropical.
Invest 92E segue sendo previsto para ser um forte furacão.


----------



## Tstorm (21 Ago 2014 às 17:42)

Lowell se tornou um furacão categoria 1, ele é o oitavo furacão da temporada no Pacífico leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 04:00)

Karina mantém a força de tempestade tropical e Lowel se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical, modelos novamente não mostram possibilidade de efeito fujiwara entre os dois ciclones, porém mostra Karina sendo absorvida pelo futuro furacão Marie. 
Depressão tropical 13 se formou e está prevista para se fortalecer para tempestade tropical amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 04:03)

Mesovortices no olho do furacão Lowell


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 06:43)

Depressão tropical 13, tem altas chances de ser nosso próximo furacão e grande furacão.
Não me surpreenderia se passasse por rápida intensificação em breve.
Acredito que tenha boas chances de superar o Furacão Amanda e se tornar o ciclone mais forte do ano no Pacífico Leste até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 20:06)

Karina e Lowell permanecem sendo uma tempestade tropical.
Depressão tropical 13 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Marie, deve se fortalecer para furacão entre está sexta e sábado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 20:22)

*ATUALIZANDO:*
Karina se fortalece para furacão de categoria 1.

EP, 11, 2014082218, , BEST, 0, 153N, 1354W, *65, 994, HU*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2014 às 02:02)

Marie próxima de se tornar furacão.
A previsão do NHC e que chegue a categoria 4.
Acredito que tenha chances de chegar, mesmo que brevemente, a categoria 5.


----------



## Ziemann (23 Ago 2014 às 05:44)

*Marie*


----------



## Ziemann (24 Ago 2014 às 03:26)

*Marie*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 06:14)

Olho de Marie começou a limpar e uma intensificação mais rápida pode se iniciar em breve.
Podemos acordar com um furacão de categoria 4 ou 5 hoje.

Karina mantém a força de furacão, mas deve se enfraquecer para tempestade tropical hoje e daqui alguns dias ser absorvida por Marie.
O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Lowell.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 07:46)

*T6.0/6.0*         MARIE

Números Dvorak subindo.
Olho ainda não limpou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 08:02)

Modelos indicam a possibilidade dos restos de Marie chegarem a Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 08:10)

Marie se fortaleceu para categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 17:48)

Furacão Marie pode ser categoria 5 em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 18:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 19:40)

*T7.0/7.0* MARIE -- East Pacific 
Atualização para categoria 5 pode estar por vir.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 21:12)

Marie


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 21:43)

Marie se fortalece para categoria 5.
Ventos sustentados estimados em 260 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 918 mbar.
6º ciclone mais intenso do Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Tstorm (25 Ago 2014 às 00:53)

Marie


----------



## Ziemann (25 Ago 2014 às 02:36)

Marie


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 06:41)

Marie se enfraqueceu para categoria 4.
O NHC pode emitir hoje seu último aviso para Karina.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 23:54)

Marie no pico de intensidade


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 18:31)

Karina deve ser absorvida por Marie.
Marie se enfraqueceu para categoria 2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 05:11)

Marie se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical e o NHC pode emitir seu último aviso para o ciclone em breve. 
O NHC emitiu ontem seu último aviso para Karina.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 03:15)

Marie fez transição para ciclone extratropical.
O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para o sistema.
Não há previsão de formação de algum ciclone dentro dos próximos 3 dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 19:33)

INVEST 93E está sendo previsto atualmente para ficar bem próximo a costa  mexicana e talvez afetar a Baja California no final de semana. 
Em relação a intensidade, o NAVGEM é o mais extremado, mostrando o sistema se fortalecendo para categoria 2, já o CMC e ECMWF mostram uma forte tempestade tropical e o GFS uma fraca tempestade tropical. 
O próximo nome na lista é Norbert.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Tempestade tropical Norbert se formou.
Antes de ser nomeado uma tempestade tropical, o sistema causou chuvas fortes nos estados de Michoacán, Colima, Jalisco e Nayarit, ocasionando deslizamentos de terra e inundações.
A chuva nestes estados devem continuar no mínimo até amanhã.
O ciclone deve afetar nos próximos dias a Baja Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Norbert se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
Voo de reconhecimento está previsto para investigar o sistema amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Norbert se mantém como furacão de categoria 1.
Voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos sustentados de 145 km/h com pressão mínima de 970 mbar. 
O ciclone está causando chuvas fortes na Baja California e poderia trazer também chuvas para sul da Califórnia e Arizona.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 04:06)

Norbert está se intensificando de forma mais rápida nas últimas horas e poderia se tornar um grande furacão.
Ventos sustentados de 175 km/h com pressão mínima de 961 mbar. 
O ciclone segue afetando a Baja Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 04:18)

Uma área ao sul da costa mexicana, está sendo acompanhada e tem 50% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias. O próximo nome na lista é Odile. Os modelos mostram outro ciclone tropical podendo se formar por volta do dia 17 de Setembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 04:43)

Uma pena o Hurricane Hunters não estar mais investigando Norbert.
O olho segue limpando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 07:00)

Norbert fortalece para categoria 3.

SUMMARY OF 1100 PM PDT...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.4N 113.1W
ABOUT 55 MI...90 KM WSW OF CABO SAN LAZARO MEXICO
ABOUT 265 MI...425 KM SSE OF PUNTA EUGENIA MEXICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...*185 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 320 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...*960 MB*...28.35 INCHES


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Norbert se enfraqueceu para categoria 2 e deve continuar se enfraquecendo até fazer landfall na Baja California na quarta como depressão tropical. 
Outras duas tempestades estão previstas para se formar no Pacífico Leste nos próximos 10 dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2014 às 03:35)

Norbert se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical 
O primeiro dos dois ciclones previstos para se formar dentro dos próximos 8 dias, pode seguir um caminho semelhante a Norbert.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 05:05)

NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Norbert. O ciclone deixou pelo menos 5 mortos no México e EUA.
Uma nova tempestade deve se formar em breve e de acordo com os modelos mais confiáveis, ECMWF e GFS pode se tornar nosso próximo furacão.
México deve acompanhar o desenvolvimento desse sistema, pois poderia afetar o país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 21:37)

Tempestade tropical Odile se formou.
O ciclone está previsto para se tornar furacão na sexta e manter-se bem próximo a Costa Mexicana e depois atingir a Baja Califórnia.
Duas áreas estão sendo observadas, porém apenas um dos sistemas tem apoio dos modelos para o seu desenvolvimento para uma tempestade tropical. 
Vale ressaltar, que o sistema com altas chances de desenvolvimento, tem apoio para sua formação pelo GFS e CMC, o NAVGEM e o ECMWF não mostram o desenvolvimento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Set 2014 às 21:24)

Odile está previsto agora para ficar um pouco mais longe da costa mexicana, mas apesar disso, chuvas e ventos fortes ainda podem ocorrer na costa do país, principalmente na Baja Califórnia. 
O sistema está previsto para se intensificar para furacão entre hoje e manhã e se tornar um grande furacão na segunda-feira.

TD 16 se formou e deve se intensificar para tempestade tropical Polo entre hoje e amanhã. 
A previsão atual é que a tempestade tenha uma vida curta.

Uma área próxima a costa de El Salvador e Belize, está sendo acompanhada para o possível desenvolvimento dentro de alguns dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 03:55)

Ao contrário do que eu esperava, Odile não tem conseguido se organizar e permanece sendo uma tempestade tropical. Os modelos ainda mostram a tempestade se fortalecendo para furacão e a possibilidade de afetar a Baja Califórnia.

Depressão tropical 16, pode ser absorvida por Odile dentro dos próximos dias.
Apesar de ter alcançado um número dvorak que a classificaria como tempestade tropical, o NHC optou por não atualizar, pois a tempestade manteve esse número por poucas horas. 

Outra tempestade tem altas chances de se formar dentro dos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 22:55)

Odile nas últimas horas tem se intensificado de forma rápida, acredito que possa se fortalecer mais que o previsto pelo NHC e chegar no mínimo a categoria 3.
Caso Odile se torne mesmo um grande furacão, será o oitavo do ano, o recorde de maior quantidade de grandes furacões em uma única temporada pertence a 1992, que teve 10.
2014 tem tudo para quebrar esse recorde e talvez também o recorde de maior quantidade de furacões.
Como Odile se tornou furacão hoje, tivemos ao todo 9 furacões seguidos, quebrando o recorde anterior que era de 8, ocorrido em 1992.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 05:13)

Odile segue se intensificando rapidamente.
Caso atinja a Baja California como grande furacão, será o quarto ciclone desde o começo dos registros a fazer isso.
Um aviso de tempestade tropical está em vigor para Jalisco e de furacão para Baja California Sur.
Alertas de tempestade tropical e furacão estão em vigor para Baja California Sur.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 06:02)

Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar Odile hoje.
Pode ser a primeira vez que um voo de reconhecimento é feito em um ciclone no Pacífico Leste no momento em que está no pico de intensidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 07:42)

Odile neste momento é categoria 3.
Deve ser atualizada para categoria 4 na próxima atualização.

20140914 0600 18.5 106.9 *T6.0/6.0* 15E ODILE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 19:01)

Odile se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
O ciclone está passando por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.
Voo de reconhecimento já está investigando o furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 19:48)

Voo de reconhecimento encontrou Odile um pouco mais fraco devido ao ciclo de substituição da parede do olho. 
Ventos sustentados de 200 km/h e pressão mínima de 923 mbar. Reconhecimento ainda está investigando o sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 19:49)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 02:20)

Milhares de pessoas foram evacuadas e levadas para abrigos.
Dezenas de voos foram cancelados.
Chuvas, ventos fortes e grandes ondas já estão afetando a Baja Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 02:21)

RADAR: http://smn.cna.gob.mx/radares/cabos/cabos_ultima.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 02:54)

Estação em Cabo San Lucas reporta rajada de vento de 114 km/h.
Queda de árvores e falta de energia já são relatados.






WEBCAM: 
http://www.cabovillas.com/webcams.asp
http://www.cabovillasbeachresort.com/live-webcam.htm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 06:49)

Como o fórum está com problemas, deixo os "quotes".



> m novo voo de reconhecimento estava previsto para ocorrer, mas parece que será cancelado, pois não vai dar tempo de chegarem antes do landfall.
> "icyclone" está em cabo san lucas: https://www.facebook.com/icyclone?fref=nf
> 
> https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/b886...p4?versionid=hlv8fbcuvui55pmgr_eqq5hvp73mg1yj






> estação em cabo san lucas reporta rajada de vento de 187 km/h.
> Ventos sustentados em 145 km/h.






> *the weather channel*
> http://instagram.com/p/s8-g92gd_n/
> http://instagram.com/p/s89omvad-e/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/s86oe6ad7y/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/s87g2xgd8q/?modal=true





> estação em los cabos reporta rajada de vento de 196 km/h.
> Antes de sair fora do ar, a estação de cabo san lucas reportava pressão de 949 mb.





>





> Rajada de 183 km/h em San Jose Del Cabo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 07:44)

Só hoje por volta de 10 horas da manhã, começaremos a ver os danos causados por Odile.
Milhares estão em abrigos e sem luz.
Pessoal do iCyclone ficou ferido durante a passagem do furacão, pois o vento forte fez os vidros estourarem.
Pessoas em um resort em Cabo San Lucas, disseram que a água chega ao 5º andar no prédio.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Iselle e Odile já garantiram sua aposentadoria.
Odile é o 12º ciclone mais forte já ocorrido no Pacífico Leste desde começo dos registros.
É o sexto furacão mais forte a fazer landfall em algum local do Pacífico Leste, perde de Kenna (2002), Iniki (1992), Madeline (1976) e outras duas tempestades que não foram nomeadas em 1957 e 1959.

Vai abrir "dezenas" de banners...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQpq-_szWak"]RAW: Hurricane Odile landfall & Hits Baja California - Cabo San Lucas Storms 9/15/2014! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 18:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 18:29)

Alguns tornados também foram registrados.
Estação em Sierra Laguna (900m) reportou rajada de vento de 230 km/h antes de sair fora do ar.
Chuvas fortes devem afetar o estado mexicano de Sonora e o Arizona, Novo México, Texas e talvez sul da Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 20:29)

5 desaparecidos em San Jose del Cabo.
Está havendo alguns saques em lojas de cidades da Baja Califórnia Sur.

Danos
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPGw-fW6XNA"]Hurricane Odile Damages AFTER landfall & Hits Baja California - Cabo San Lucas Mexico Storms 2014!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 22:20)

Depressão tropical 16 se dissipou. 
Acredito que será atualizada para tempestade tropical nas reanálises no final do ano.

Outro ciclone deve se formar em breve e pode seguir um caminho novamente semelhante a Norbert e Odile.
 México deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 02:13)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 02:34)

EX-TD 16 está se aproximando neste momento da Baja Califórnia Sur, podendo trazer mais chuvas e ventos para a região.
Um voo de reconhecimento pode ser necessário. 
Caso ocorra será a primeira vez que o NHC investiga um Invest no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Odile segue afetando a Baja Califórnia como tempestade tropical.

Tempestade tropical Polo se formou e pode trazer chuvas, ventos fortes e grandes ondas para os estados de Colima, Jalisco e  Michoacán nestes próximos dias. 
Baja Califórnia deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.
Polo está previsto para se fortalecer para furacão de categoria 1 na quinta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Set 2014 às 05:13)

Polo se tornou o 12º furacão de 2014. 
Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para Jalisco, México.
Restos de Odile segue causando boas chuvas no Região Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos e norte do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2014 às 21:49)

Voo de reconhecimento realizado ontem, mostrou Polo mais fraco e o ciclone foi atualizado para tempestade tropical. 
O ciclone está previsto para passar a oeste da Baja Califórnia, mas, apesar disso, chuvas, ventos fortes e mar agitado podem ser registrados.
Uma nova área na região do Golfo de Tehuantepec está sendo acompanhada para o  possível desenvolvimento dentro dos próximos dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Odile danos
Mais fotos aqui: http://imgur.com/a/I5DHb


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2014 às 01:34)

Polo está neste momento a leste da Baja Califórnia.
Não se relata nenhum problema devido a esse ciclone.
O NHC deve emitir em breve, o último aviso para o sistema

Outro ciclone deve se formar nestes próximos dias.
Os dois principais modelos, GFS e ECMWF, mostram que o ciclone deve se manter no mar e se tornar um furacão.
Próximo nome é Rachel.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2014 às 19:40)

O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Polo.
O outro ciclone que deve se formar provavelmente entre hoje e amanhã, segue sendo previsto para ficar no mar e agora os principais modelos, mostram o sistema chegando apenas a força de tempestade tropical.
Seguimos acompanhando.

No Atlântico tudo calmo.


----------



## Tstorm (24 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Depressão Tropical 18 se formou, a previsão é que se fortaleça para tempestade tropical amanhã. O próximo nome é Rachel.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2014 às 04:58)

Tempestade Tropical Rachel se formou no Pacífico Leste.
Os modelos mantém a previsão da tempestade se manter no mar e não se fortalecer muito.
No Atlântico, uma área está sendo observada, mas tem poucas chances de desenvolvimento atualmente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 05:47)

Rachel deve adentrar em um área com condições mais favoráveis ao seu fortalecimento e pode se tornar um furacão neste sábado. 
Uma área no sul da costa mexicana está sendo acompanhada e tem moderadas chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.
No Atlântico tudo calmo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2014 às 05:04)

Rachel se tornou o décimo terceiro furacão de 2014.
Faltam apenas três furacões para a temporada se igualar com 1992, como o ano com maior número de furacões desde o inicio dos registros.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Set 2014 às 07:55)

Uma área sendo observada no Atlântico mais com poucas chances de desenvolvimento.

No Pac. Leste uma área segue sendo observada e tem altas chance de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias. 
Próximo nome é Simon. 
Os dois principais modelos, mostram o sistema se fortalecendo no máximo até tempestade tropical. 
México deve acompanhar o desenvolvimento do sistema.

Rachel está prevista para se enfraquecer para tempestade tropical hoje e se dissipar na quinta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2014 às 23:16)

Nenhuma área está sendo observada no Atlântico.
O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Rachel.
Uma área segue sendo observada, com altas chances de desenvolvimento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Depressão tropical 19 se formou e deve se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Simon amanhã.


----------



## Tstorm (2 Out 2014 às 17:24)

Depressão tropical 19 se fortaleceu para Tempestade Tropical Simon, pela nova previsão do NHC Simon deverá se fortalecer para furacão sábado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 02:23)

Simon se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
Neste momento, apenas o modelo europeu, não mostra o ciclone sendo uma ameaça a Baja Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Simon passa por rápida intensificação e se aproxima da categoria 3.
 Hurricane Hunters deve investigar o ciclone hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 19:36)

Hurricane Hunters está investigando Simon.
O NHC atualizou Simon, para categoria 3, sendo o nono grande furacão da temporada.
Agora falta apenas 1 grande furacão, para essa temporada se igualar a 1992.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2014 às 00:45)

Simon - Categoria 3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2014 às 03:16)

Simon se fortalece para categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2014 às 04:51)

Simon se enfraqueceu rapidamente para tempestade tropical e pode afetar a Baja Califórnia no máximo como depressão tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Out 2014 às 04:22)

NHC emitiu seu último aviso para Simon e os restos do ciclone podem causar chuvas no Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos e Norte do México.
Uma nova área, já está sendo observada para o possível desenvolvimento dentro dos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 15:21)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema no Pacífico Leste, o *Invest 91E*.




> 2. Cloudiness and thunderstorms located about 1500 miles east-
> southeast of the Hawaiian Islands are associated with a surface
> trough. Environmental conditions are conducive for slow development
> of this system during the next several days while it moves westward
> ...





*14h00 UTC

*



​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 21:12)

No Pacífico Central, depressão tropical 2 se formou e pode se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Ana nos próximos dias e ameaçar o Havaí.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 22:45)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> No Pacífico Central, depressão tropical 2 se formou e pode se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Ana nos próximos dias e ameaçar o Havaí.


 Se isso ocorrer, será histórico.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 21:08)

Ana segue sendo tempestade tropical e uma ameaça ao Havaí.
Um voo de reconhecimento está previsto para quinta.






No Pacífico Leste uma área está sendo acompanhada e os modelos estão mostrando 
esse sistema afetando o México e depois adentrando a Baía de Campeche.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 18:04)

Ana está mais bem organizada nas últimas horas e poderia se tornar furacão no sábado.
Um alerta de tempestade tropical está em vigor para a maior ilha do Havaí.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 02:16)

Furacão Ana está passando ao sul do Havaí neste momento.
Chuvas e ventos fortes podem afetar a ilha.






Depressão 22 se formou e deve se tornar tempestade tropical Trudy amanhã.
O landfall também vai ocorrer amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Tempestade tropical Trudy fez landfall no México. 
Há risco de inundações e deslizamentos de terra, devido aos altos acumulados de chuva.







Ana segue afetando o Havaí. 
Até o momento não se reporta nada grave devido ao ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2014 às 06:13)

O último aviso para Tempestade tropical Trudy já foi emitido.
Ana se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical, mas está prevista para se fortalecer novamente para furacão na Quarta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2014 às 04:47)

Ana segue sendo tempestade tropical e uma área está sendo observada na região do Golfo de Tehuantepec.
A tempestade tropical Ana está prevista para seguir para o norte e daqui alguns dias se tornar extratropical e ir para o Canadá e a área no Golfo de Tehuantepec pode afetar o México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2014 às 04:51)

Equipe do iCyclone pode divulgar daqui alguns dias, vídeos do furacão Odile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2014 às 04:58)

Ana se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1. 
Falta apenas um furacão para essa temporada se igualar a 1992.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 01:12)

Está a ser observada uma nova área de baixas pressões, o *Invest 93E*.




> 1. An area of low pressure, located several hundred miles south of
> the Gulf of Tehuantepec, is producing disorganized showers and
> thunderstorms. Environmental conditions are expected to be conducive
> for tropical cyclone formation later this week while the low drifts
> ...





*00h45 UTC

*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Ana se tornou um ciclone extratropical.
Invest 93E pode se tornar depressão nesta noite de segunda ou madrugada de terça.
O ciclone pode afetar o México nessa primeira semana de Novembro.
O próximo nome na lista é Vance.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Formou-se a 20ª tempestade tropical da temporada, a Tempestade Tropical Vance. Desloca-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 64 km/h.

Prevê-se que se intensifique nos próximos dias, atingindo a categoria de furacão no domingo, dia 2 de Novembro.


*23h45 UTC

*


----------



## Afgdr (2 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

Está a ser observada uma nova área de baixas pressões, o *Invest 94E*.




> 1. An area of low pressure located about 1250 miles southwest of the
> southern tip of the Baja California peninsula is producing limited
> showers and thunderstorms. Although upper-level winds are forecast
> to be marginally conducive for the next couple of days, dry air in
> ...





*00h30 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 01:51)

Vance está começando a ficar mais bem organizado e pode se tornar furacão no começo dessa semana. 
O ciclone segue sendo previsto para afetar o México, porém no máximo como depressão tropical de acordo com NHC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

Vance se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1 e pode se fortalecer mais nas próximas 24 horas.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2014 às 18:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Nov 2014 às 03:23)

Vance mantém ventos sustentados em 176 km/h e faltou apenas 2 km/h para chegar na categoria 3. 
O cisalhamento de vento já começou a afetar o ciclone, que deve começar a se enfraquecer e fazer landfall no México na quarta como depressão tropical de acordo com NHC. 
A temporada de 2014, empatou com 1990 e 1992, como os anos com maior quantidade de furacões no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Tstorm (6 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Vance se dissipou depois de fazer landfall no México como depressão tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Dez 2014 às 17:21)

Ontem se encerrou oficialmente a temporada de furacões do Pacífico Leste de 2014.
Tivemos 23 depressões tropicais, destas 22 chegaram a força de tempestade tropical, 16 de furacão e 9 de grande furacão.
A temporada terminou acima da média como era previsto, deixando danos estimados em 1,24 bilhões de dólares e provocando 42 mortes.

*Amanda - Categoria 4 - Danos mínimos e três fatalidades.*
Amanda foi sétimo furacão que mais cedo se formou no Pacífico Leste;
Em 24 horas o ciclone se intensificou de furacão de categoria 1 (120 km/h) para o limite entre as categorias 4/5 (250 km/h);
Em 24 horas a pressão caiu 57 mbar, indo de 989 mbar para 932 mbar;
Foi o 3º ciclone do Pacífico Leste a se intensificar de forma tão rápida;
Teve uma energia ciclônica acumulada (ACE) de 18,7, fazendo com que seja o ciclone com maior ACE já ocorrido em Maio;
É o ciclone mais forte já ocorrido em Maio no Pacífico Leste;

*Boris - Tempestade Tropical - Seis fatalidades e os danos ainda não foram calculados.*

*Cristina - Categoria 4 - Danos mínimos e nenhuma fatalidade.*
Primeira vez que houve dois grandes furacões tão cedo

*Douglas - Tempestade tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.

Elida - Tempestade tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.

Fausto - Tempestade tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.*

*Genevieve - Categoria 5 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.*
Tempestade louca.
Lutou vários dias contra ar seco e cisalhamento e se intensificou rapidamente para categoria 5.
Foi um dos ciclones mais fortes no Pacífico Central
Cruzou a linha internacional da data e se tornou um tufão.
Fez parte de três bacias diferentes, Pacífico Leste, Central e Oeste, o último a fazer isso foi Jimena, 2003

*Hernan - Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.*

*Iselle* - *Categoria 4 - Uma fatalidade e 66 milhões de dólares em danos.*
Ciclone anular de categoria 4.
Fez landfall na maior ilha do Havaí como tempestade tropical, ciclone mais forte que já afetou a ilha.
Terceiro ciclone mais caro do Havaí.

*Julio* - *Categoria 3 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.*
Ciclone anular de categoria 3.
Um dos furacões mais ao norte já registrados.

*Karina - Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.*
Sétima tempestade com maior duração desde o começo dos registros.

*Lowell -* *Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos*
Um dos ciclones com maior olho do Pacífico Leste.

*Marie - Categoria 5 - Três fatalidades e 14 milhões de dólares em danos.*
Sexto ciclone mais intenso já registrado desde o começo dos registros.
Primeiro categoria 5 desde 2010.

*Norbert -* *Categoria 3 - Cinco fatalidades e 100 milhões de dólares em danos.*
Causou grandes inundações no norte do México e uma das piores para a Região Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos

*Odile -* *Categoria 4 - Quinze fatalidades e 1,05 bilhões de dólares em danos.*
Um dos ciclones mais intensos a fazer landfall no México.
Ciclone mais intenso que já afetou a Baja Califórnia.
Causou mais de 1 bilhão em danos e deve ser aposentado.
Décimo segundo ciclone com menor pressão desde começo dos registros no Pacífico Leste.

*TD 16 - Depressão tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos

Polo  - Categoria 1 - Uma fatalidade e 7,5 milhões de dólares em danos.*

*Rachel -* *Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos*

*Simon - Categoria 4 - Nenhuma fatalidade e os danos ainda não foram calculados.*
Rápida intensificação para categoria 4

*Trudy - Tempestade tropical - Oito fatalidade e os danos ainda não foram calculados.

Vance -* *Categoria 2 - Danos mínimos e nenhuma fatalidade

Wali - Tempestade tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.

Ana - Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades ou danos
*
Essa foi uma das 6 temporadas mais ativas desde o começo dos registros.
Teve 16 furacões, empatando com 1990 e 1992, como as temporadas com maior quantidade de furacões da história.
Caso Vance, venha a ser atualizado para categoria 3, a temporada empatará com 1992, com a com maior quantidade de grandes furacões.


----------

